# Beef liver? Good to feed?



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

HI... I went to my grocery store today and bought some shrimp for my red bellies, I know thats a good food to feed them but for a change I bought beef liver.. I have never feed it to them, is this a good food for them or a bad one. It looks very lean with no fat? If I could get an opinion on this it would be cool Thanks!! Jake


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I personally haven't feed my p's liver but from what i've read and heard its pretty messy in the tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it will be a good food


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

is it really messy? I feed pellets for a while and they got really messy and got the gravel all scummy


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

try feeding in small amounts, so the fish can eat everything you give them.


----------

